# Photography facebook page



## TheStupidForeigner (Mar 30, 2015)

Am about to create my facebook page to share my photography and start collecting likes, something I'm pretty good at actually as I've run several decent size pages and groups on facebook in the past. But does anyone have any specific advice when it comes to a photography page? My past pages were mostly related to travel.

The purpose of the page is to let everyone know what I am doing, even though I am still a beginner, and as I improve hopefully advertise myself to potential clients as well as hopefully having 1000s of likes which gives me and my future business the image that I'm well known and popular. 

I also haven't decided on a name but am thinking to just keep it simple with "[my own name] photography", especially as I don't know which area of photography I will end up focusing on several years from now. Is that a good idea?

Thanks for any advice for opinions!


----------



## Chifor Iulia (May 8, 2015)

Keep it simple it's always a good idea


----------



## tirediron (May 8, 2015)

Simple is always good.  Using your name is, IMO, a good idea, as long as:  (1) You have a domain available for it; (2) It's easy to remember; and (3) it's easy to spell.  Collecting facebook "likes" on the other hand may give you a sense of satisfaction, it may give you bragging rights and it make give the impression that you're bigger than you are, at least among the facebook crowd, but in reality, it's a complete and utter waste of time, and time devoted to cultivating facebook status and "cred" is time that is not spent on photography and photography-related practice.   By all means, create the page and share your work there, but don't lose any sleep over whether or not you have enough "likes".


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jul 23, 2015)

I would go for legitimate likes instead just getting the most amount possible. When my wife first started her page her close friend also had a page that was getting more likes and we couldn't figure out why. She was doing like sharing with other photogs.  Ill like your page if you like mine kind of thing. That's great for making it look like you're really popular but that also means none of the people who like your page will ever need your services. It's better to get likes naturally so when you send out a status update or a special deal its going to people who are more likely to be interested in it.


----------

